
Show HN: The Remote Clan - hrishikesh1990
https://remoteclan.com
======
hrishikesh1990
We feel the current communities around remote work only focus on jobs in the
form of job boards. They miss the basic human need - to interact.

So, we built The Remote Clan, a community for remote workers to build a strong
career with the help of those who are pursuing the same goals.

We are in a very early-stage and would love to hear your feedback!

